# Final Plumbing Test - Can Test Fails



## sledge101 (Mar 6, 2014)

I completed a 3-storey home in Ontario. Inspector wanted a can test done for final. The can does not hold. We diagnosed the whole system as best we could, found a bad toilet, replaced all the toilet seals, and tried again. Still won't hold.
The inspector won't give the homeowner the final occupancy. We have already made a few small cuts into drywall to check some areas. We have also ran the water for many hours - no leaks. The inspector is telling the builder no successful can test, no occupancy. He doesn't have any solutions for us though. Builder is not tearing down shower surrounds because at this point we are not sure where this air leak is.

Am I missing something? Is this final can test an absolute "requirement" when the rough in pressure test passed, we have no water leaks, all fixtures in properly?

Can I point to some subsection of the code to this inspector that explains what should be common sense - if this test is mandatory then it should be done after drywall is installed, and not before flooring, paint, tiles, etc - when it is too late!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

sledge101 said:


> I completed a 3-storey home in Ontario. Inspector wanted a can test done for final. The can does not hold. We diagnosed the whole system as best we could, found a bad toilet, replaced all the toilet seals, and tried again. Still won't hold.
> The inspector won't give the homeowner the final occupancy. We have already made a few small cuts into drywall to check some areas. We have also ran the water for many hours - no leaks. The inspector is telling the builder no successful can test, no occupancy. He doesn't have any solutions for us though. Builder is not tearing down shower surrounds because at this point we are not sure where this air leak is.
> 
> Am I missing something? Is this final can test an absolute "requirement" when the rough in pressure test passed, we have no water leaks, all fixtures in properly?
> ...


Should've call a licensed plumber to do the job..


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

sledge101 said:


> I completed a 3-storey home in Ontario. Inspector wanted a can test done for final. The can does not hold. We diagnosed the whole system as best we could, found a bad toilet, replaced all the toilet seals, and tried again. Still won't hold.
> The inspector won't give the homeowner the final occupancy. We have already made a few small cuts into drywall to check some areas. We have also ran the water for many hours - no leaks. The inspector is telling the builder no successful can test, no occupancy. He doesn't have any solutions for us though. Builder is not tearing down shower surrounds because at this point we are not sure where this air leak is.
> 
> Am I missing something? Is this final can test an absolute "requirement" when the rough in pressure test passed, we have no water leaks, all fixtures in properly?
> ...


Yea dude you are in trouble,if you are a licensed and experienced plumber then you should now the answer to your own question,if not then you had no business plumbing a new house.i feel real sorry for these homeowners as they will have trouble from the getgo,but they should have insisted on a licensed plumber do the install in their lifetime investment


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Which Can installed the plumbing?

Maybe thats the issue.


----------



## sledge101 (Mar 6, 2014)

Excuse me, the ROUGH IN PASSED. You telling me it is MY fault a drywaller or the trim guy put a screw or nail into something? If you are not going to offer real advice or help don't be a troll.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Where is your intro


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

sledge101 said:


> Excuse me, the ROUGH IN PASSED. You telling me it is MY fault a drywaller or the trim guy put a screw or nail into something? If you are not going to offer real advice or help don't be a troll.


If you were a plumber you would be able to introduce yourself to a group of pluming professionals, not insult a group of some of the most helpful group of guys there is, but they need to know your a plumber not some handy man who can't figure out why his test is failing


----------



## sledge101 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ptturner91 said:


> If you were a plumber you would be able to introduce yourself to a group of pluming professionals, not insult a group of some of the most helpful group of guys there is, but they need to know your a plumber not some handy man who can't figure out why his test is failing


Your most helpful guys out there did not even read the situation, but instead attacked my professionalism. I am not going to name names or places because this is an ongoing job. 

I thought this WAS the place for advice, not finger pointing and character slamming. Well I just hope this doesn't happen to you guys, because this inspector is telling me this is they way they are doing it from now on. So when some trim guy puts a nail into a vent somewhere....good luck getting your final and getting paid in full. My last conversation with the inspector was if any other trade had their work subjected to this kind of test after a dozen trades go after them. Because it doesn't happen. Easy to find a wire that is shorted out, but in 3 storeys, 4000sq ft, good luck finding a pin prick hole in plastic.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

I guess you can't fix stupid ,
Where the intro ?


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

sledge101 said:


> Your most helpful guys out there did not even read the situation, but instead attacked my professionalism. I am not going to name names or places because this is an ongoing job. I thought this WAS the place for advice, not finger pointing and character slamming. Well I just hope this doesn't happen to you guys, because this inspector is telling me this is they way they are doing it from now on. So when some trim guy puts a nail into a vent somewhere....good luck getting your final and getting paid in full. My last conversation with the inspector was if any other trade had their work subjected to this kind of test after a dozen trades go after them. Because it doesn't happen. Easy to find a wire that is shorted out, but in 3 storeys, 4000sq ft, good luck finding a pin prick hole in plastic.


They are great guys, but there are rules and after all this your still not writing an introduction to introduce yourself, read the rules this isn't hard 
Advice is only given t those in the plumbing trade this site is for professionals how are we suppose to know your not some handyman who needs advice?


----------



## sledge101 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well like I said, this is an ongoing job and I am not giving my name, my astrological sign, my favorite color, or any information that could tip someone off, especially my competitors. So I won't have an intro, and I will owe that guy his 5 bucks that said this forum would be full of critics, but no help whatsoever. Thanks for nutin lads.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

sledge101 said:


> Well like I said, this is an ongoing job and I am not giving my name, my astrological sign, my favorite color, or any information that could tip someone off, especially my competitors. So I won't have an intro, and I will owe that guy his 5 bucks that said this forum would be full of critics, but no help whatsoever. Thanks for nutin lads.


The site is probably better off without you then


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

If you system back with water, I think its easy to find the water leaking.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

sledge101 said:


> Well like I said, this is an ongoing job and I am not giving my name, my astrological sign, my favorite color, or any information that could tip someone off, especially my competitors. So I won't have an intro, and I will owe that guy his 5 bucks that said this forum would be full of critics, but no help whatsoever. Thanks for nutin lads.


Not a plumber for sure... so pay all of us...


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

This is why inspectors should be demanding licences more often, they sure did a while back in Surrey B.C. due to issues just like this...


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I give my name out all the time and I have 12 on going projects. What's the reason for withholding that nobody really cares.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

If you will prove your credentials and give a intro you will find that one of these very sharp fellas will give you a answer.


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

sounds like, the guilt already has him hung. what he needs, is a mod to put him out of his misery, :yes:


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I think that even without asking and doing a little research on here he could easily figure it out. I've seen similar issues answered multiple times on here but with no intro he can just hate everyone here and still have no answer.


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

sledge101 said:


> Excuse me, the ROUGH IN PASSED. You telling me it is MY fault a drywaller or the trim guy put a screw or nail into something? If you are not going to offer real advice or help don't be a troll.


Umm .. Nail plates ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Guy floats his hot air balloon down over a fisherman in a boat.

He yells down, _"Hey there! I see you have a GPS and I need help because I am lost and running late."_

Boater: _"No problem. You are at Latitude 33.913610 and Longitude -96.599522."_

Ballooner: _"Thanks for nothing smartass. What I needed was directions because I am late for a meeting. Now you are just wasting my time and making me run later. You must be a plumber because you gave me a bunch of technical crap instead of what I really wanted."
_
Boater: _"Well I guess that makes you a general contractor or a DIY Homeowner because 5 minutes ago we had never met and now your screw up is all my fault." _


Profile says "builder". I think you have the wrong forum.

Thread closed.


----------

